# Why Conservatives Suck



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Funny...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Obes, that's one of the best vids I've seen in a good long time. Great find.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

SIMPLY AWESOME.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I love It!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I could listen to that guy all day!!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Great post! Awesome video, thanks for sharing


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Good stuff there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

We suck and we are proud of it, now quit your whinning get off your ass, and get an actual legal, tax contributing job.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Great videos!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Holy shit, I'm a Declaration Entertainment disciple and Whittles my new favorite prophet.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I started watching it and saw it was over 5 minutes. Ok, that's actually a short period of time, but I thought, "I have to get to bed and.." I watched the whole thing and LOVED it.

No doubt the others are equally awesome, but I gotta get to bed...at some point.

Kudos Obie!


----------

